# Another SFW pheasant release+ bounty on raccoons and foxes



## #1DEER 1-I

http://www.sfw.net/news.asp?NewsEvent_ID=73

Guess the bounty and night hunting is a good thing, but I still think these are a waste of money on the release.


----------



## toasty

#1DEER 1-I said:


> http://www.sfw.net/news.asp?NewsEvent_ID=73
> 
> Guess the bounty and night hunting is a good thing, but I still think these are a waste of money on the release.


I read an article last year that around 95% of pen raised pheasants will not make it through the first week. It also stated that owls are the biggest predator of pen raised pheasants. Guess they don't know enough to hide after dark. Unfortunately a big waste of money, but I don't expect anything different from SFW.


----------



## hemionus

*That being the case, why are so many clubs and several state agencies still stocking pheasants? *

"State agencies stock pheasants to provide additional hunting opportunities for their residents. In most cases there is a great deal of pressure from sportsmen's groups to continue these programs, despite their cost and potential problems. Sportsmen's clubs continue to stock because it is easy and gives members a sense of accomplishment. Many individuals misunderstand or don't believe the facts associated with releasing pen-reared birds."

This quote was taken from Pheasants Forever website and pretty much sums it.

Here is an official memo that talks about PF and QF's stance on the subject.
http://www.bolen.net/html/hunting/Stocking%20pen-raised%20birds.pdf


----------



## Packfish

I live above a hunt club and birds are being released heavily before the close-
I have owls with in a few hundred yards of my pasture in 4 different groups of trees and there are many torn apart birds around - can't say they are all owl killings but I bet a few are.


----------



## toasty

hemionus said:


> *That being the case, why are so many clubs and several state agencies still stocking pheasants? *
> 
> "State agencies stock pheasants to provide additional hunting opportunities for their residents. In most cases there is a great deal of pressure from sportsmen's groups to continue these programs, despite their cost and potential problems. Sportsmen's clubs continue to stock because it is easy and gives members a sense of accomplishment. Many individuals misunderstand or don't believe the facts associated with releasing pen-reared birds."
> 
> This quote was taken from Pheasants Forever website and pretty much sums it.
> 
> Here is an official memo that talks about PF and QF's stance on the subject.
> http://www.bolen.net/html/hunting/Stocking%20pen-raised%20birds.pdf


They typically "stock" the day of the hunt. I hunted birds that were "stocked" the night before the general pheasant in utah at one of the wmas. Talked to the habitat biologist for this wma the next weekend and they stocked the morning of the hunt. I asked why they did that, he said they are loosing the "majority" of the birds before the next morning. How they determined that I don't know. He is the one that gave me a link to the study. I saw him on the final weekend of the pheasant hunt and asked if there will be any birds left after the hunt to breed and he just laughed.

You can release pen raised birds that can survive in the wild, but they take some equipment like the surrogator and introduction to the wild in steps when they are young and can still return to safety pens at night. It also takes some really good habitat for that to work. SFW didn't do this, they dropped off adult birds with no wild experience and they will all be dead in 2 weeks. If you don't believe me, buy some pheasants, chukars, or quail and release them (with permits of course), and see how long they last.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I think the pheasant releases during hunting season is a good thing, it provides opportunity that would not exist otherwise. I don't think releasing pen raised birds any other time of the year is productive.


----------



## Lonetree

hemionus said:


> *That being the case, why are so many clubs and several state agencies still stocking pheasants? *
> 
> "State agencies stock pheasants to provide additional hunting opportunities for their residents. In most cases there is a great deal of pressure from sportsmen's groups to continue these programs, despite their cost and potential problems. Sportsmen's clubs continue to stock because it is easy and gives members a sense of accomplishment. Many individuals misunderstand or don't believe the facts associated with releasing pen-reared birds."
> 
> This quote was taken from Pheasants Forever website and pretty much sums it.
> 
> Here is an official memo that talks about PF and QF's stance on the subject.
> http://www.bolen.net/html/hunting/Stocking pen-raised birds.pdf


So they trade a productive long term future, for short term, short lived gains? That sounds familiar, I am trying to remember where I have seen that play out else where. :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster

Lonetree this is a serious question. Will fixing the acid rain bring back our pheasants?


----------



## Lonetree

Did we have a lot of pheasants 20-30 years ago?


----------



## martymcfly73

Lonetree said:


> Did we have a lot of pheasants 20-30 years ago?


Yes. Wild roosters were under every bush. I mean wild ones. Not these stupid pen raised, franken roosters. Real grass fed, free range, wild, organic roosters.


----------



## Lonetree

martymcfly73 said:


> Yes. Wild roosters were under every bush. I mean wild ones. Not these stupid pen raised, fraken roosters. Real grass fed, free range, wild, organic roosters.


Yep, green back Chinese ring necks, not the Afgans and other blue back varieties we see now. That is certainly part of the problem.


----------

